

Best way to learn racket? - antidoh

Been spinning my wheels the last couple days, trying to find a foothold to start from. Partly because I don't have a firm understanding of where racket fits in with the larger lisp world (and seeing arguments all over about whether that is or is not a relevant distinction).<p>I think I'd like a walkthrough/tutorial of the basic language itself to start with, something like the python.org tutorial.<p>Ultimately I'd like to be using racket (lisp? scheme?) similar to how I use python, for simple scripting with room to go large when needed.<p>Where would you, the experienced racketeer (schemer? lisper?) tell a newb to start?
======
antidoh
Ah: The Racket Guide. <http://docs.racket-lang.org/guide/>

Call a plumber and the faucet starts working.

But the question still stands, where would you point and experienced C-side
programmer to start off in racket?

~~~
takikawa
There are a few tutorials in the docs too, such as the More[1] tutorial. I
agree that it could be nice to have "Racket for X programmers" guides.

If you get stuck, the community on IRC at #racket on Freenode is friendly &
active and so is the mailing list.

[1]: <http://docs.racket-lang.org/more/index.html>

